# Titebond glue-up?



## SDB777 (May 15, 2014)

With the wife insisting(yeah, that was hard for me to hear), that I keep the RingMaster for her....she has been wanting to spin up a bowl. But not just any bowl, a segmented board....

I haven't used TiteBond glue during a 'turning'....any thoughts?
Good / Bad / Otherwise



Rather not have anything come apart on her.




Scott (purpleheart/black walnut/maple) B


----------



## APBcustoms (May 15, 2014)

I use titebond wipe wood first with mineral spirits and make sure it's flush then use a good amount of glue clamp it up and you should be fine


----------



## SDB777 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, that was pretty much my thinking. But she can read this over my shoulder and feel better knowing someone else said it.



Scott (after all, I guess I don't know) B


----------



## barry richardson (May 16, 2014)

Thats all I've ever used for segmented work, in fact, I've never heard of anything else being used. I'm curious, what did you use in the past for your ring bowls?


----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2014)

Small segmented work I've used thick CA but for pretty much anything else I've ever done I've used Titebond without fail


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2014)

I don't foresee any problems. My first couple drums were cherry with Titebond, turned on a lathe. I started using my router jig because I no longer have access to a lathe.I sure would have hated to have one come apart.


----------



## kweinert (May 16, 2014)

I've used TBII for all my segmented and stacked laminate turnings without any problems. Just ensure you have a good joint. I've not wiped them down first, but I glue up two half rings for each layer, ensure they're flat to each other then glue them up. I use a drum sander to ensure my rings are flat and then I stack and glue them.

The only issue I've ever had was when I got a catch and it popped off the top ring but that just made the bowl a little shorter. I've never had one come apart just from spinning.

I guess if you had an oily wood that the wiping down would be a good thing - no different than it you were gluing up flat stuff with an oily wood.


----------



## SDB777 (May 16, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thats all I've ever used for segmented work, in fact, I've never heard of anything else being used. I'm curious, what did you use in the past for your ring bowls?




Solid chunks of timber, no segmenting....it'll be my first glue-up for the RingMaster.




Scott (thanks everyone) B


----------



## David Drickhamer (May 30, 2014)

Titebond and Weldwood (drys slower) are all I use for segmenting. On oily type wood I found that if you do your glue up right after cutting or sanding there is no problem with adhering.


----------

